# iPad et restaurants



## perso31 (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour je cherche une application pour les cartes & menus sur l'iPad,je voudrais changer le restaurant de mon père en fesant un restaurant plus high tech,en gros ce qui me faudrait c'est une application (comme vous le voyez dans le restaurant à Sydney) qui est semblable et qui est disponible sur l'App store (et qui peut se faire avec plusieurs iPad).

Merci.


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris, vous aimeriez pouvoir saisir la carte des menus sur un ordi X, puis que cette carte puisse être mise à jour sur une série d'iPads, lesquels seraient distribués aux clients en guise de carte des menus ?

j'ai pas trouvé d'application spécifique sur l'App Store, mais vous devriez tester Bento.


----------



## mefysto (12 Juillet 2010)

il suffit de faire un formulaire pour Bento dédié à la liste des plats, menu etc..

Avoir un réseau wifi et un ordi ( mac ) qui est syncro avec tout les Ipad.

C'est facilement faisable


----------

